# wpa_supplicant versus intel 2200 network adapter   [Risolto]

## genspx

Salve sono nuovo del forum .. mi sono iscritto perchè non riesco a far vedere all interfaccia grafica di wpa_supplicant la scheda wiereless del mio portatile ... 

da ifconfig  lspci ecc vedo che la scheda  è rilevata correttamente dal sistema e sta usando il driver iwlwifi ... caricato come modulo 

Ho letto molti threads  e wiki ma proprio non riesco a uscirne .. 

thx  

buona giornataLast edited by genspx on Sun Apr 23, 2017 8:29 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Message moved to the Italian section

----------

## fedeliallalinea

xaviermiller, Thanks!

genspx, prima di tutto benvenuto.

Potresti postare l'ouput dei comandi ifconfig, lspci e anche la configurazione per wpa_supplicant (ricordati di rimuovere SSID e password quando la posti qui)?

----------

## genspx

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> xaviermiller, Thanks!
> 
> genspx, prima di tutto benvenuto.
> 
> Potresti postare l'ouput dei comandi ifconfig, lspci e anche la configurazione per wpa_supplicant (ricordati di rimuovere SSID e password quando la posti qui)?

 

grazie a te ! 

if config

```

enp1s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.47  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::d1b7:4514:b259:4173  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether b8:88:e3:8f:0f:c5  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 3242  bytes 2404465 (2.2 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2405  bytes 384828 (375.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 16  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp2s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 9c:4e:36:97:b9:a8  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

-lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 08)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2200 (rev c4)

03:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller (rev 30)

03:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller (rev 30)

03:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. MS Host Controller (rev 30)

03:00.4 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. xD Host Controller (rev 30)

```

Per quando riguarda wpa_supplicant  ho solo creato un file  wpa_supplicant.conf in etc/wpa_supplicant.conf ..  

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpasupplicant.conf

```

wlp2s0=/run/wpa_supplicant

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

update_config=1
```

[/code]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non so se sia il problema ma dalla guida vedo che la prima riga dovrebbe essere

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
```

e non

```
wlp2s0=/run/wpa_supplicant 
```

Inoltre devi assicurarti che il tuo utente sia nel gruppo wheel.

----------

## genspx

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non so se sia il problema ma dalla guida vedo che la prima riga dovrebbe essere
> 
> ```
> ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> ```
> ...

 

ma .. credo che ctrl_interface stia per controller interface ...  ( da sostiutire con l identificativo che viene associato alla scheda ... nel mio caso wlps0)  boh proverò a toglierlo ..il mio utente è  nel gruppo wheel

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *genspx wrote:*   

> ma .. credo che ctrl_interface stia per controller interface ...  ( da sostiutire con l identificativo che viene associato alla scheda ... nel mio caso wlps0)  boh proverò a toglierlo ..il mio utente è  nel gruppo wheel

 

Puo' anche essere, e' da un po' che non gioco piu' con wpa_supplicant e mi affido a networkmanager. Comunque nella mia vecchia configurazione (io facevo manualmente), avevo esattamente quello

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

network={

        ssid="my_ssid"

        psk="my_password"

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        proto=RSN WPA

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

}

```

----------

## genspx

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *genspx wrote:*   ma .. credo che ctrl_interface stia per controller interface ...  ( da sostiutire con l identificativo che viene associato alla scheda ... nel mio caso wlps0)  boh proverò a toglierlo ..il mio utente è  nel gruppo wheel 
> 
> Puo' anche essere, e' da un po' che non gioco piu' con wpa_supplicant e mi affido a networkmanager. Comunque nella mia vecchia configurazione (io facevo manualmente), avevo esattamente quello
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok ho copiato la tua configurazione e ora tramite wpa_gui vedo sia l interfaccia di rete che le reti  ..  grazie mille ..

ho inserito la chiave wpa2   ma quando provo a connettermi alla rete mi rimane su scanning  ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Penso che la tua configurazione se vuoi usare la gui o wpa_cli debba essere solo

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel 

update_config=1
```

Io ho messo la rete perche' configuravo a mano senza la gui o wpa_cli

----------

## genspx

Bene  funziona  !!  grazie per l' aiuto ,  non avevo scelto la chiave di cifratura  giusta ....  ora riesco a connettermi .  

Non sono pratico di forum devo mettere [solved]  nell oggetto del primo post giusto ? 

grazie ancora  fedeliallalinea !

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *genspx wrote:*   

> Non sono pratico di forum devo mettere [solved]  nell oggetto del primo post giusto ? 

 

Si editi il primo post e cambi il soggetto aggiungento [Risolto]

----------

